# 50 horsepower jet - Yamaha, Evinrude, or Honda



## bobshem

Now that the Kenai is going four stroke or two stroke direct injected 50 hp max I am looking to add a new motor to my bag of tricks.

I want to get a jet powered motor with 50 horses at the drive shaft (meaning 35 horse at the jet).

I want a light, dependable motor to put on a light riveted 1684 Lowe jon boat. 

Weight is an issue as I tend to get stuck on sand bars when the migration happens.

Which would you prefer - and why?

Yamaha 50 four stroke with a jet unit.
Evinrude Etec 50 two stroke with a jet unit.
Honda 50 four stroke with a jet unit.


----------



## bigreid

I would go yamaha or the e-tec. Personally I am a Yamaha guy but I know your boat and the e-tec may be the way to go for weight reasons. I don't know the weight differences but assume the e-tec is lighter. But when I was researching motors I (larger than 50) I was surprised how heavy the e-tecs were, still lighter than the 4-strokes buy not that much. 

Have you talked to George over at Anchorage Yamah and Suzuki marine? He may be able to steer you to a Suzuki. I am not a big honda fan as their 50hp are only 3 cylinders and don't have the torque of the Yamaha's which is important in pushing a big boat. In your case the Honda may be worth looking into. I don't know if the Honda's are fuel injected or not. 

I have seen the Yamaha EFI (Fuel Injected) and know they are a very sweet, smooth motor. I thought my old carburated 4-stroke was nice, the fuel injected ones blow them out of the water!


----------



## bigreid

Bob,
I just looked at the Evinrude site and they listed the 50hp e-tech ant 240 lbs dry weight.

http://www.brp.com/en-US/Products/Evinrude/Showroom/ProductSpecs.htm?productID=ETEC50

Yamaha lists their 50hp 4 stroke at 237lbs. 

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/products/subcatspecs/2/specs.aspx

Doesn't make much sense but it looks like the 4-stroke is lighter.

Honda 4-stroke weighs in at 212 lbs, looks like you may have a winner!

http://www.honda-marine.com/modelDetail.aspx?modelGroup=BF50

Suzuki weighs in at 243 lbs.

http://www.suzukimarine.com/sr_07/df50-40/features/


----------



## bobshem

Here are my current prejudices:

Dudley at AK Mining and Diving says that he would opt for a *Honda 50/35 jet* over a jet equipped *50 HP Etec Evinrude*.

He believes that the factory jet-equipped Honda 50/35 is a better performing motor than an Etec with a jet. He says that the gearing in the Honda is optimized for the Outboard Jet. He also likes the short shaft of the factory equipped Honda jet. No riser is needed for a 20 inch transom. My current transom riser should work as is as I have a 15 inch transom built up to 20 inches.

He limits that comparison to the Honda 50/35 jet vs the Etec 50/35 jet. He only gives Honda the edge with that particular motor.

The weight and price of the Honda appear to be a lot better than the Etec.

Honda has been making 4 strokes for 40 years. For example, their new Vtec 90 is adapted from a 110 hp Honda automobile engine. Their track record is pretty good.

The Etecs are relatively new technology. Only time will tell if they are as good as promised.

The Yamaha seems to be a great 50 with a prop but it's a bit heavy as a jet motor.

I am interested in the Honda but I don't know if I can fly $6600 past my wife.


----------



## Pine

i have a 50HP Yamaha 4 stroke on my 1754 war eagle and it will haul.
it's not a jet drive though


----------



## bigreid

Bob,
Have you thought about buying a just a prop for the boat. You could keep your current 2-stroke jet for duck season and put on the prop motor for the kenai in the summer. That way you have the lighter 2-stroke for the sandbars and the prop for a little more speed when fishing. But I know you do like that early season trip up north for some kings so the jet would be a good thing for that. You would have to switch motors for late season ducks if you are still heading south after freeze up.

So in the end, if any of that made sense, you could have the best of both worlds but I would buy the new honda, you would just have to dig up some of those coffee cans in the back yard that are full of money!  

Either way, you won't be able to keep up with me!!!


----------



## bigreid

Don't worry about the wife Bob, I have a brand new Yamaha 50hp still in the box that I bought last fall that she doesn't know about!!
It will be on my fishing boat in '08.


----------



## bobshem

> I have a brand new Yamaha 50hp still in the box that I bought last fall that she doesn't know about!!



When she finds out be sure to tell her to contact me with the times and places for the visitation and burial. 

I have an excellent low hours '94 two stroke 40 (Kenai legal) Yamaha with a jet. It runs like a champ. I did 33 miles up the Susitna last weekend on one 6 gallon tank of gas. I know that I can't get much money for that motor, so it makes little sense to me to basically "give" that motor away. I imagine that it will be in my shed for backup during the early duck season.

I wish that the DNR would have made two strokes illegal only during the King season. I could forgo the Kenai in June and July but I'd still like to use my two stroke for Silvers and ducks. Dissolved hydrocarbons are not an issue once the (guide) crowd scrams.

I wonder if I were to re-route the exhaust from my two stroke so that it exhausts into a nice quiet muffler into the air (rather than in the water) if the DNR would allow me to run the Kenai? I wouldn't be putting any hydrocarbons in the water. In fact I'd be putting less in the water than those beloved 4 stroke Yamahas.


----------



## bobshem

It is my impression that the detuned 4 stroke 50 HP Yamaha easily out-muscles the Honda (with a prop). In fact, the Honda dealer claims that it is his opinion that the detuned 50 Yamaha is putting out more than 35 hp. He says that if a detuned 50 Yamaha is put on a dynamometer that it would be found to be illegal on the Kenai. Well, at least that is his story to explain the great number of guide boats on the Kenai with detuned 4 stroke 50 hp Yamahas, as opposed to his Hondas.

So, if I were to get a prop it would most likely be a 50 Yamaha. The lighter weight and good things said about the Honda are the selling points for the 50/35 jet Honda.

If I ever get a green light (or my walking papers) from my wife I will probably get the Honda.


----------



## bigreid

The yamaha's run better than the honda's because of the increase torque of the 4 cylinders rather than the 3. There are some guide boats with the honda's (Wildland Adventures) and they seem to do alright, they hang just behind the Yamahas but they do well. With the weight of your boat I don't think it would matter between the Honda or Yamaha. If you want the jet I would get the Honda, probably cheaper than the Yamaha as well. Either motor will really push your boat well.

How fast were you running with the 40 jet?


----------



## bobshem

I intentionally ran at about 2/3 to 3/4 throttle to maximize fuel economy. I backed the throttle of of wide open to an engine speed that sounded quiet and smooth on the tiller.

Data from my handheld Garmin.

Going down river with the current:

33.2 miles, average speed 22 mph, 1 hour 32 minutes, considerably less than one 6.6 gallon tank.

Going up river against the current:

32.1 miles, average speed 17 mph, 1 hour 53 minutes, slightly less than one 6.6 gallon tank.

The overall average speed 19.5 mph.


----------



## bigreid

That is pretty good mph and mpg! It is amazing what 3/4 throttle will do. Is your top speed around 30 with the 40hp jet?


----------



## bobshem

> Is your top speed around 30 with the 40hp jet?



No, probably mid to upper 20s depending on the load and the wear on the impeller and sleeve.

It seems to me that I got about 28 mph when the jet was first installed and the boat was empty. I had my Kenai cam installed. I also had the original three blade aluminum impeller in place.

I think that the only time I'd see 30 is going down river empty.

Side note: After I purchased a stainless four blade impeller I noticed that my hole shot is much better. I went to Alexander Creek loaded down with two 200 pound guys, a 70 pound dog, tent, cooler, ice, seven 6 gallon cans of gas, etc. I was impressed at how nicely the boat got on step. I expected the boat to dog and maybe even not get on step but I was pleasantly surprised when that didn't happen.

The four blade stainless doesn't seem to help the top end, however.

I'd like to get a tachometer to help monitor the wear on the jet.


----------



## bigreid

Bob,
Check out tinytach.com or something like that. I know the company name is tiny tach. Danny in the boat forum highly reccomends them and I will probably get one for each of my motors as 40 bucks seems pretty nice for a tach! Obviously not top of the line but they will get the job done.

Did you get the SS impeller yourself or did you have J. Kim put it in? 

I am thinking of getting one as well, for less wear more than anything. I am guessing around $500 bucks or so, plus a new sleeve. I am thinking of the new composite sleeve that J. Kim reccommended.


----------



## bobshem

No. I put the sleeve and impeller in myself. It is an easy task, easier than repacking trailer wheel bearings.

Buy your parts at A-1 prop and impeller repair on Dowling where it curves north. They have the best prices I could find, plus I am not sure where you can find a four blade stainless, except at A-1.

The guy that owns the place seems to be a top-notch businessman.


----------



## bigreid

Thanks Bob, I will have to stop by there. I used to do business there when Bob was the manager and haven't been there since the sale and move. I would like to get a SS impeller for my jet, just to keep down the wear, I think it will save time and money in the long run. I think my impeller and sleeve is pretty warn.

Did you check out tiny tach??


----------



## bobshem

I am currently "on the road" in Toulouse France. I am accompanying my wife on a trip that she "won" from her job. My access to the forum is iffy for the next week or so.

I will google Tiny Tach and see what I find.

I think that the only decent way to assure good performance from an outboard jet is to do some GPS work and some Tach work immediately after you install a new impeller and sleeve. Once the sleeve wears or the impeller wears you will probably note a decrease in running speeds and an increase in RPMs. A significant change in top end or RPMs would signal time to reshim or replace parts.


----------

